# No Freedom on this Forum



## GreenLight (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey I love this community, you people are nice and helpful to others.
The mods are all very friendly too but seems to me that the rest of us pay for the mistakes of others, being that the mods or the members themselves.

These are my complaints, the reasons and answers I think are completely reasonable.

1. You can't delete pictures- why? because people who had posted pictures decided they didn't like this site anymore and deleted them leaving useful threads empty and bare. 
my opinion- aren't our pictures our own property? shouldn't we be able to delete them as we please without permission. If the pictures and or information were so important someone should be transferring them over to the empty FAQ and add a grow journal section. I'll volunteer!, its a dead FAQ anyways. And even so get over it, so what someone wanted to bail and took THEIR property with them. Let the rest of us be free to post pics and delete them.
2. The same happens with posts... I can't edit the first page of my grow journal to put in MORE useful information because of the same thing. More annoying than that the site has somehow started deleting my posts and or pictures... so the one posts I want to re-edit to fix the missing picture that disappeared out of no where can't be fixed. and on top of that in place of the missing picture is 3 pictures I DID not post... how weird is that. It says the last person to edit it was me. But I didn't!
Opinion- same
3. Signatures can only be 2 lines- People have been posting huge pictures, half page signatures and paragraph quotes. So they fuck it up for the rest of us who just want to post links to our grows or other useful information. I somehow made it past that and just happen to have a longer sig. But I cant change it to incorporate my new grow or my DIY projects I would like to share. This only makes it harder because I know that if I am correctly posting somewhere I SHOULD be that I wont get the right traffic. So it makes me want to post somewhere I shouldn't just because I cant link it on my sig.
my solution: punish those who did the wrongs in the first place. but let us have our signatures like every other site does. Or just make signatures like some messages are, moderated. Make it so they have to be approved, but don't just stop us from linking to things we think are important.

Ok yeah Im a little pissy because I've been on this site for only a few days and I'm already having a wave of issues I have never had anywhere else. And its just issues with how the site is restricting us.

I just want to know if any mods have any suggestions for me to get past these issues, and who of the members feel my pain about the current situation.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 3, 2008)

you can edit pictures that you put in. theres an edit button, and it dosnt not alow you to delete or add pictures, same as with your grow... umm thing (sorry blazed)
I do agree with you on the third point... I dont rememeber what it was, but I definetly rememeber agreeing 
oh yea, signatures yea HOW THE FUCK do thoes people have 10 line sigs wile mine can only be one crappy link?!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 3, 2008)

every thing has its flaws but i have never found a better place to be myself, i love it here!!!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 3, 2008)

2 seems like the option for me... but Is it the mods fault? wouldnt that be Mr. RIUs fault... you want to punish him?


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yes sorry that was a mis print on my part... I know very well that Mr. RIU is the only man with the power to change these things. Sorry Mods... this isn't about you guys but they may be the only ones to be able to influence any change. 

About the other things I have spoken with a mod about this and no at some point you are not allowed to edit your own posts or edit or delete your own pictures because of what I mentioned above. 

I got this information directly from a mod so I know it to be true.

This is why I have chosen to speak up about the issues.

and yes I too love it here and will choose not to go anywhere even if things never change, but I do see a trend... at some point all of these restrictions were not there. and if this is true than we can only expect that more restrictions with be added.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 3, 2008)

*BALLS!!!!!!!*


----------



## potroast (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, GreenLight, I'd say that *you* are *completely wrong!!*


This thread should be in Make Your Requests, not Support. 

Seriously, you make some excellent points. And yes, Rollitup is the guy who actually programs the system, but we are all working to shape this forum. We've discussed all of these points in the past, and have decided to try it this way. Nothing is set in stone, and suggestions like yours are what starts the discussion. So thanks for that!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

Beats me dude, I asked because I thought it was just another case of restricting the new kid on the block. but Mod told me it is a new setting because people would get mad at the site for something or another and replace their posts to be annoying. whatever... its not fair to me... I know %100 that there is no edit button on the first post in my Vertical grow thread and you see those weird 3 pictures repeated... I didn't post those. I posted ONE picture... one day it was gone... the next day this shit pops up. WEIRD!




tckfui said:


> what point does it stop? I can go back to the first post I wrote and replace it with the word balls!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 4, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Beats me dude, I asked because I thought it was just another case of restricting the new kid on the block. but Mod told me it is a new setting because people would get mad at the site for something or another and replace their posts to be annoying. whatever... its not fair to me... I know %100 that there is no edit button on the first post in my Vertical grow thread and you see those weird 3 pictures repeated... I didn't post those. I posted ONE picture... one day it was gone... the next day this shit pops up. WEIRD!


that is very weird... se I edited my post up their to balls!   I started a thread with pics yesterday, and I edited my first post in it several times... and have done so on many ocasions before.
but there are some things I would like to see change... I would really like to see the FAQ expand to maybe 20X its size


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

What am I wrong about? I'm curious... I asked a question about why I cant edit my stuff, why I cant edit my sig, and why I cant delete my pix.

This isn't what I say is the reason for it. 
Its what I have been told is the reason for it. 

If you have something different to say please do... I would like to know why these weird things are happening to me.






potroast said:


> Well, GreenLight, I'd say that *you* are *completely wrong!!*
> 
> 
> This thread should be in Make Your Requests, not Support.
> ...


----------



## tckfui (Jan 4, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> What am I wrong about? I'm curious... I asked a question about why I cant edit my stuff, why I cant edit my sig, and why I cant delete my pix.
> 
> This isn't what I say is the reason for it.
> Its what I have been told is the reason for it.
> ...



he was making a joke, he was saying you are wrong about what section you put the thread in, than went on to say that he agrees with you


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

At least we have a grow FAQ,some forums don't. I would love to help expand it.

Can you tell me how I can edit my pictures?
mod may have understood me wrong and there is a way. Who knows?

Weird shit is still going on... there's no doubt about that.

Hey potroast, were you talking about my thread subject line. I wrote it wrong I guess because I meant it more as a question... if that makes any sense.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

OHHH! schame schame on me then... sorry.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 4, 2008)

wasnt this thread several post longer two seconts ago?!?!?!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL! I don't smoke enough to be THAT paranoid. But that little nug with the Christmas hat did seem to be talking to me a minute ago... I wonder if RUI did that too. 

he says he feels like a dumb ass for wearing this hat past new years, he would much rather a joint and some farmer overalls.





tckfui said:


> wasnt this thread several post longer two seconts ago?!?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> wasnt this thread several post longer two seconts ago?!?!?!



i deleted mine. i said the same thing you did. you just got there first.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i deleted mine. i said the same thing you did. you just got there first.


NO WAY!
so you can completly delete a post and make it as if you never posted it? or is that a special mod power?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

tckfui said:


> NO WAY!
> so you can completly delete a post and make it as if you never posted it? or is that a special mod power?


special powers.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn You And Your Special Powers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

I can fly, or was that just a dream I had. I guess I don't get special powers.

So get this guys, and I'm just sharing not complaining. I sign into my account to see if there are any responses to my hermie thread and nothing was there so I was like oh well let me go in there and ask another question maybe someone will answer now.

There were like 5-6 posts. 

So this is my issue for some reason it didn't show up on my page as a new post or that something was answered. Kind of like if someone had signed into my account for me. I know I'm starting to sound major paranoid but I read a thread before of some guy who went completely nuts because this happened to him.

Is it possible that someone has hacked the forums and is fucking with people, because you guys seem to have quite a number of people that have random weird issues like this and end up leaving and causing problems. 
I just don't think its the mods because who would be stupid enough to just edit my posts to mess with pix or to sign into my account so I don't see my new responses.

This is just fucking weird shit!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 4, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> I can fly, or was that just a dream I had. I guess I don't get special powers.
> 
> So get this guys, and I'm just sharing not complaining. I sign into my account to see if there are any responses to my hermie thread and nothing was there so I was like oh well let me go in there and ask another question maybe someone will answer now.
> 
> ...



I really thin k I have seen RIU acting kind of stragly latly... sometimes I'll go into a thread and there will e a few posts, and then I'll come back and their replaced by somthing else. I've also been noticing oter weird shit happening... just cant rememeber what it was... but I know there were several times in the last few days where I was like what the fuck si going on!?:!?!?12


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> I can fly, or was that just a dream I had. I guess I don't get special powers.
> 
> So get this guys, and I'm just sharing not complaining. I sign into my account to see if there are any responses to my hermie thread and nothing was there so I was like oh well let me go in there and ask another question maybe someone will answer now.
> 
> ...




i have NO way of signing into your account.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 4, 2008)

First off that poll question is hugely leading, and there is no real "other" option presented. I'm not bashing YOU but I AM saying if ppl arent happy with the site, they can go somewhere else. 

Freedom of speech and editing blah blah blah DOES NOT APPLY to PRIVATE areas, and this site is not public, you have to be a member to use it fully.

If you have usefull info, post it up, sorry it doesnt work how you would design it, so its like someone posted a thread about having an egg thrown at their car; he could either have gotten upset, or just gone with the situation and made the best of it. 

Lounge: The Shizzy


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 4, 2008)

people hack forums all the time just to be dicks...you can watch them do it on youtube...

YouTube - Hack a Basic Forum


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like to be able to edit pics in the gallery but have always been told it messes up the random pictures on top.As far as being able to edit your own posts and the pictures in them you can do that at anytime.Just go to your edit and advanvce features.There is a site that doesnt allow post deletes or picture edits and that greenpassion and the owner saves your post to turn you into the police if he decided he doesnt like you


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

FDD- I know it wasn't you or RIU for that matter... it has happened before to others and I just dont get it.
Lounge- Im confused. The Question is a clear yes or no thing... the answers are yes, no and I dont care. What OTHER answer is there? I only put those 3 because it was the only response I could imagine someone would give me if I asked them this in person. And the options are in no way leading to anything, one says hey I love this site they can do what they want, the other says I love this site but I dont want to pay for others mistakes, and the last is I dont give a shit either way.
I get your point about this site being private, but does that mean they now own your pictures? Does this mean they can edit your posts to delete things or add pictures you didnt put there. (Things that don't have to do with actual moderation like people being problems) I am not saying or blamming this on anyone, I am just mentioning that some really weird things have happened to me posting on this site. So whether or not I love the community and will continue to put up with anything, I still think these issues should be talked about even if there is no chance of them changing.
The egg thing... ???... I dunno man lost u there
Filthy- You can edit most posts but the first post of a thread you start maybe after being edited once or twice becomes locked and you can't edit it. The reasons for doing this were stated above.
So are you fucking for real... count me out of greenpassion. That is really fucked up. And yeah like i've said there are lots of things that make this site better than the others, so Im not leaving or picking a fight.
I do not know why this happens? Like I said before look at the first post of my vertical grow, there are 3 pictures all the same in the place of ONE picture I had before. That is most deffinatly edited and not even just a mistake of coding. So ok when I try to go fix it I can't. Sucks for me I guess.
The picture thing is not really a big deal to me because I can always link to pictures uploaded somewhere else. But I LIKE contributing, I want to be able to post my pictures up on here so they are part of my gallery and what not. It just makes it difficult knowing that I can never edit or delete anything.
p.s.- I am not leaving, I dont have anything against Rollitup or the community, I really do like it here. Im just one of those people that would be trying to change laws or run for office of something it I cared about politics. But I dont, Im a grower.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 4, 2008)

I can understand your points. I have always been able to edit my post even if they were first post. I havent tried in a little while so maybe it changed Ill give it a try. Yeah you can always use something like allicanupload.com or photbucket to outside link pictures and yes Videoman aka GreenPassion own green passion and when I asked to have my account removed and my posts for security reason he ban me and told me he would turn me over to the cops lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

if everyone would just behave we wouldn't have to moderate anything other than spammers.


just sayin'.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow thats weird they have all sorts of hacking videos up... 

I also just realized that youtube hosts marijuana videos and they have some of my favorites... and some other cool new ones.




CALIGROWN said:


> people hack forums all the time just to be dicks...you can watch them do it on youtube...
> 
> YouTube - Hack a Basic Forum


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 4, 2008)

One of the poll questions should have been: "Considering the price of admission, do you think you're getting your money's worth?" 

Vi


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> One of the poll questions should have been: "Considering the price of admission, do you think you're getting your money's worth?"
> 
> Vi



i'm i worth what they are paying me?  



GreenLight said:


> Wow thats weird they have all sorts of hacking videos up...
> 
> I also just realized that youtube hosts marijuana videos and they have some of my favorites... and some other cool new ones.



YouTube - 360 degrees of buds


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jan 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> special powers.


I can delete my posts have i got special powers. I just go to edit post and then it allows u to delete it. I delete a lot of posts as i type a lot of shit when pissed and stoned lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2008)

Evil Buddies said:


> I can delete my posts have i got special powers. I just go to edit post and then it allows u to delete it. I delete a lot of posts as i type a lot of shit when pissed and stoned lol.



i did not know that.


----------



## potroast (Jan 5, 2008)

And it suddenly reappears, ... like magic!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 5, 2008)

IT DID!?!... did you have somthing to do with that??? are you sure its back???


----------

